# extra linen cabinet



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

My use of an extra linen cabinet next to the tv room where I smoke.










Three large pull out drawers below are on their way to pipe tobacco storage.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Cool Greg, Very organized I like it!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The pipes look great.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice use of space. Is that Bacardi 151?


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Rookee said:


> Very nice use of space. Is that Bacardi 151?


That it is. Used for cleaning pipes.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, that is real nice


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

blueeyedbum said:


> That it is. Used for cleaning pipes.


 I have to remember that one, no honey i wasn't drinking, i was cleaning my pipes :biggrin:.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That looks awesome. Nice job man.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

that is great! 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice Greg!!

Wish I had an extra closet and a bottle of 151 wouldn't hurt either!!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like u could use a few more pipes


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Dom said:


> looks like u could use a few more pipes


Estate pipes on Ebay, almost as addictive as Cbid.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

That's a sweet setup.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Verry nice, and organized!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice setup Greg, and some attractive pipes. I have to go away now as I get too tempted whenever I frequent the pipe threads.:bolt:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice set up Greg. Damn, you have a lot of pipes there. Very nice.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet set up Greg. :tu


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice setup! :tu


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow... excellent use of that closet. Far better than storing extra sheets and blankets! Well done, and thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Best looking closet I have seen in years


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Very Very impressive, sir! You should be one of those custom closet-designers! But with tobacco! loL!


----------

